# New S Line



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

Last year I joined the forum with the intention of purchasing a MK2, but it never materialised and I ended up purchasing a new A3 S Line...big mistake! Now don't get me wrong, it's a brilliant car with a very nice interior and the 1.4 COD engine is impressively quick for a small car. But I settled, I should have waited for the TT.

At the time I was desperate to get out of the Kia Rio I was driving and I took the safe option and purchased the A3. I received a good deal on the A3 with over 15% off and at the time I didn't think I could afford a MK3 TT. Well my circumstances changed and as I'm fast approaching 30 I thought to myself I need to get the TT...before it's too late!

So I put a deposit down on a new S Line TT today  It's a car the dealer already had on order but it's pretty much the spec I wanted and it's already ship bound to the UK - all going well I should be collecting it on the 9th January! I managed another good deal, getting £7k off and a decent part-ex with some positive equity from the A3 to go towards the TT. So overall I'm very happy and excited - also looking forward to contributing to the forum.

For anyone that's interested, my spec:

Glacier White TT S Line 2.0 petrol quattro S tronic
Tech pack
Comfort and sound
19 Inch Blade alloys
Super Sport Seats
Extended leather
Heated seats
Hill hold

I think the only other option I would have specced myself would be the folding mirrors (should be standard IMO) - the packs pretty much contain everything else I'd ever need and much more equipment than my A3.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Good deal -very exciting, enjoy


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

jryoung said:


> Good deal -very exciting, enjoy


Thanks! Things are moving quickly with my order - my car arrived at the dealership today! I wasn't expecting it to arrive until January. The dealer is advising I still wait until January to benefit from the car being worth slightly more in the future as it's registered in 2016 - I don't know how true this is or what impact it will have on the value?

It's very difficult to be patient knowing the car is here!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep it's true! Even if you buy it on the 31st December, a buyer or a dealer will give you the 2015 price.. I know it's a damn situation see the car and can't drive it...but are 15 days!!!


----------



## adm0101 (Sep 3, 2015)

ljmc said:


> Last year I joined the forum with the intention of purchasing a MK2, but it never materialised and I ended up purchasing a new A3 S Line...big mistake! Now don't get me wrong, it's a brilliant car with a very nice interior and the 1.4 COD engine is impressively quick for a small car. But I settled, I should have waited for the TT.


sort of the same w/ me. ordered a 2012 audi a3 titanium. waited a few months. and the day i picked it up for delivery, i walked past a brand new TTS and instantly knew i had picked the wrong car. i most likely shopped a TT before going with an A3 but never saw one IRL.

will be picking up my MK3 TTS sometime this month.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

I should be picking up my Sline at the end of this month. Got a great deal to get me out of my 15 plate A6. Audi contributed 4K with the dealer putting in a further 5k. This means my monthly payment remains the same with zero deposit. Caught the dealer at a good time as he needed to sell to achieve a sales target. I would imagine that the sale of my A6 will reduce the discount given, but even so it is still a great deal. Car spec is also good.
S tronic TFSI
Tango red
Technology pack
Privacy glass
Super sport seats
Heated seats
Folding mirrors


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

That's a good discount. 
Was your A6 on PCP or did you buy it outright?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

It was on a PCP, which also explains the good discount.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah getting out of a PCP early to get the car you truly want is great, especially with no financial penalties. Have you gone for the B&O? I'd strongly advice you do 

Also worth checking what the guaranteed future minimum value is on the A6 compared to the TT. As you say, the A6 could be worth more than the trade value offered to offset the discount,


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Having a PCP does tend to give you good flexibility to get into another car without any extra costs. I managed to get out of an A6 SE which was only 18 months old into the new facelift A6 without any cost. It's all about hitting the dealers at the right time. I know I may be restricted to the Audi brand, but this doesn't worry me at all. It was a no brainer to move to the TT. I can't imagine better deals would have come along in the last quarter of the year, with the lead up to the new registration plate.
Re the B&O I had it take a stock car, so no choice. The spec I am getting is in my mind good. I am worried a little re the colour, but having seen photos, I think it will be fine. Only other worry is the MPG, having had a diesal. I seldom drive a car hard, so I hope it will be reasonable. 
Re GFMV, this is £16,571 after 4 years. This is more than the A6. Again this looks or be in line with what others have stated.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

PCP is generally flexible if your depreciation curve isn't steep due to putting down a greater amount of deposit. You could still have positive equity in the car after several months of taking ownership.
But I do agree that dealerships get increasingly desperate and it's all about hitting them at the right time.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Red is great with the titanium wheels if that's what you're getting?

http://resources.carsguide.com.au/style ... 2015-1.jpg

If you're not too fussed about music sound quality then the lack of B&O shouldn't be a problem. 
If you drive in efficiency mode and not too often in dynamic then your consumption should be fine with the benefit of the stop start system. The latter mode really brings out the performance in the car but naturally burns far too much petrol.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for this. This is the car I have ordered. It does look good. Good to know the mpg won't be too bad.


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

I've decided to wait until January to collect, but it means I'll be waiting until the 9th January. Not long to wait, but it's killing me know it's here. I'm going down to the dealership on 28th December though to sign a few documents and to take a sneak peek!


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

It looks nice!


----------

